# Omg no...



## Tennis=Life (Jan 16, 2007)

Who is the crazy man ruling the skin now!

Here's proof!


----------



## SL92 (Jan 16, 2007)

Lolzors


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 16, 2007)

Yay, we have proof! It must be an admin     			 no one else could've change dhte skin. I wonder whooo it could've beeen......


----------



## Joseph (Jan 16, 2007)

lol, thats funny...


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

Seriously, I can't believe someone would butcher their site up with a midget carrying a staff.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 16, 2007)

What if someone is hacking our site    			 this is the end of the world :yay:


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> What if someone is hacking our site    			 this is the end of the world :yay:


 It's not.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 16, 2007)

Someone is hacking my sig .


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2007)

Calm down.It is probly a joke.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Calm down.It is probly a joke.


 NO WAI.

Seriously, stop taking it so serious.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 16, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Calm down.It is probly a joke.


 Lol, I know .  I'm just playing along .


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2007)

oh.PANIC!


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 16, 2007)

See though? he can get anywhere


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> See though? he can get anywhere


 Hmm....

Then how'd your sig get in mine?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 16, 2007)

Sporge was your sig hacked    			 or did yo uput that in yourself    			 if so you're a witch! You shall be hung by the gallows.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 16, 2007)

He is a good friend now. :yes:


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> He is a good friend now. :yes:


 You have been brain washed!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 16, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Unless he is the brainwasher .


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NO WAI.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 16, 2007)

But i can't change the skin... 

MWUHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA OR CAN I?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 16, 2007)

I think there are 2 witches part of this mission of theirs.  One of them is Sporge who is the other?


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2007)

Run for your lives!


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> But i can't change the skin...
> 
> MWUHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA OR CAN I?


He can't. Mods don't have access to the skin.

The other's most likely Storm.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2007)

Or do they?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 16, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way    			 I would've never suspected those 2


----------



## Justin (Jan 16, 2007)

Just got home from school... What's going on?


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

My sig tells all.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 16, 2007)

HE IS IN THE bANNER NOW!


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 16, 2007)

I am no witch... they are all female.... I think anyway     

but doesn't my title say it all?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 16, 2007)

What's going on??? Who knows??  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Tyler (Jan 16, 2007)

Fine WARLORDS.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 16, 2007)

For those (again) who've missed it.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> What's going on??? Who knows?? :gyroidsurprised:








You do. Only admin have access to the skin.

God dammit Sporge, stop it.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2007)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I am no witch... they are all female.... I think anyway
> 
> but doesn't my title say it all?


 Yes you are not a witch....But a warlock!A mae witch


----------



## Justin (Jan 16, 2007)

What the heck is going on?


----------



## Grawr (Jan 16, 2007)

WHAT THE HECK!?!?!?!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 16, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> What the heck is going on?


 Some dude has been hacking the site and it appears Storm and Sporge were part of the operation .


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> What the heck is going on?


 this wizard looking thing is taking over tbt.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh god, We're all going to die!!! DIE!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes! Took out another!


----------



## Grawr (Jan 16, 2007)

I...I'm still not gettin' it...


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

Basically some people think it's funny to add some crap to everyone's sig.

But it isn't.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2007)

Ultra can save us all!Ultra stab them away!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 16, 2007)

Odd have Ultra stab your sig.  (copy my sig)


----------



## Grawr (Jan 16, 2007)

:huh:			 

Can't ya' just delete them out of your sigs?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 16, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> I...I'm still not gettin' it...


 A        first posted that evil thing in the sage board and it's spreading across the board. Look at the banner!


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2007)

But she must stab the leader in the banner.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 16, 2007)

Don't let them get the Sig Librarys!


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> :huh:
> 
> Can't ya' just delete them out of your sigs?


Yeah, but the immature 'hackers' will just add them back in.







```
http://i16.tinypic.com/446x8rd.png
```

Edit: Woo, 2000 posts!


----------



## SL92 (Jan 16, 2007)

One's hiding in my sig =O


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] One's hiding in my sig =O [/quote]
 How the hell....


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh My God... It's spreading!


----------



## Grawr (Jan 16, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] One's hiding in my sig =O [/quote]
 OMG!!!


CURSE THAT...whatever he is!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 16, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] One's hiding in my sig =O [/quote]
He's gonna run us over by the car!  :gyroidsurprised:\


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2007)

my lord.we must start digging our own graves


----------



## SL92 (Jan 16, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] One's hiding in my sig =O


How the hell.... [/quote]
:gyroidsurprised: Hide your sigs!!!


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 16, 2007)

No... We must Resist.

Must...Resist...


----------



## SL92 (Jan 16, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] One's hiding in my sig =O


He's gonna run us over by the car!  :gyroidsurprised:\






 [/quote]
 Run =O


----------



## Joseph (Jan 16, 2007)

WE ARE DOOOOOOMED!

 :yay:  :llama:


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

Shadow_] [quote="UltraByte said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] One's hiding in my sig =O


How the hell.... [/quote]
:gyroidsurprised: Hide your sigs!!! [/quote]
 It's a good thing mine was deleted when Sporge put his in.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2007)

*runs*Maby I should get off this tread mill...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 16, 2007)

Its a joke, calm down.

This site is so uptight.... T_T


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow, you guys are all crazy... everyone 'scept UltraByte of course.

Storm's crazy for spreading this malignant midget-disease throughout the forum.
And the rest of you are crazy because you're overreacting.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Its a joke, calm down.
> 
> This site is so uptight.... T_T


 I know. It just makes me mad that someone would ruin everyone's sigs.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 16, 2007)

Someone can't take a joke! Liek OMG!


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 16, 2007)

I was set up!!


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2007)

We're just havin a little fun.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 16, 2007)

...We're just playing along with the joke.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys are all crazy... everyone 'scept UltraByte of course.


 THANK YOU. Anyone that's like "OH NOES IT IS DA PLAGUE WE MUST FLEE" needs to take a chill pill.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 16, 2007)

It's only a joke jeez. >_>


HOLY COW! WTH?????


----------



## Grawr (Jan 16, 2007)

:huh:			 

I wasn't really over reacting, I wasn't here the whole time and had no idea whats up...

But, yeah, it wouldn't be over-reacting if that thing ruined my sig. <_<


----------



## SL92 (Jan 16, 2007)

We must defend the king Liek OMGzors!!!!1@!1!!!


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah, We're all just playing along and having some fun...


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2007)

Were just playing along.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 16, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its just shows that this site isnt a family at all.

I'm a regular at sites were such things happen, and everyone takes it as a joke. Becasue it is. Because we all know that we're all mature enough to take one.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 16, 2007)

But it's an image...







Does this freak you out, too?


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Were just playing along.


 Sure you were.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 16, 2007)

Now you all take some shurikans (ninja stars things) and kill the hacker.  Like in my sig.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> But it's an image...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 o.o Maybe...


Just kidding. CUTE BUNNY.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 16, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How does playing along show that we aren't a family and that we're immature?


----------



## Grawr (Jan 16, 2007)

Okay...lets not uhh...lets not turn this into an argument or anything...


----------



## Joseph (Jan 16, 2007)

Who did this?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 16, 2007)

Was that bunny an alien bunny that's going to take over TBT? If not, then I'm not afraid .


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

Joseph said:
			
		

> Who did this?


 Sporge-san to Storm-san.

(Sporge and Storm)


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah what he said


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 16, 2007)

Joseph said:
			
		

> Who did this?


Storm , most likely. They're pretty much the only ones that have this kind of access.

It was just a joke anyway...


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 16, 2007)

Okay, I'm goin' back to my English assingment, au revoir, les enfants.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Joseph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I highly doubt Bul would do this.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 16, 2007)

Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Joseph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Naw, it wasn't me.  I was actually busy writing my research report and just randomly logged on to find the place like this.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 16, 2007)

I edited, sorry about that.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2007)

but that thing is relly starting to look wierd with is big nose.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Zelandonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was busy <small><small><small><small><small><small><small>thinking about</small></small></small></small></small></small></small> studying.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 16, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sure you were, sure you were.   
^_^


----------



## Grawr (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm really not gettin' this...at all...

Whoever did it obviously intended us to have some sort of over reacting response...

What would have been the point if it popped up and we all just acted like it wasn't there?


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Then explain how someone changed the skin.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2007)

Maby mino hacked us!


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 16, 2007)

Somehow I doubt that it was Mino...


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Maby mino hacked us!


 ...

Don't bring him up. He's long gone.


----------



## Joseph (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm scared....


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 16, 2007)

Storm was the first to post it in the Wishing Well...


----------



## Tyler (Jan 16, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So why was he online yesterday?


----------



## Grawr (Jan 16, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was about to say the same...that was pretty uncalled for. :wacko:

EDIT: He was here yesterday, Odd?


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 16, 2007)

How was he here yesterday? He's IP Banned.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 16, 2007)

Alright, that's definitely enough.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 16, 2007)

TBT can't be hacked.... unless someone steals Brandon(owns IF)'s computer or something  :gyroidgrin:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 16, 2007)

I was kidding about TBT being hacked guys .  It was just to play along with the joke.

*unlock* *relock*


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 16, 2007)

Don't unlock it if it's closed by admin/mod <.<


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 16, 2007)

Guys, that's _honestly_ enough overreacting for one joke, and a bad joke at that.


----------

